# My Malawi All Male Haps/Peacocks Tank



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi guys.. I just want to share pics of my malawi all male haps/peacocks tank..
The setup is as follows:

Tank - 100g (72" x 18" x 20")
Filtration - 4ft Ohf powered by a Rio 14HF and a Trickle filter powered by a SQ 2200 phead
Rock - Adobe rocks
Substrate - Silica sand
Lighting - 4ft Bigboy double
Inhabitants - 30 assorted haps/peacocks

Here are the pics.. ( sorry for the quality of the pics as I'm only using phone cam)

Full tank shot 









Group shots


















Some of the inhabitants:

Aulonocara Baenschi









Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya)









Aulonocara Firefin









Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)









Cyrtocara moorii 









Ob peacock









Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)









Copadichromis azureus 









+/- comments are welcome. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking good.. nice fish.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice looking fish the OBP is georgous


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! Actually the OBP is one of my fav of the group!

Here are my other boys..

Aulonocara Rubescens 1









Aulonocara Rubescens 2









Protomelas taeniolatus Red empress









:wink:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice fish....love the emp. how big is he?


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

BRANT13 said:


> Very nice fish....love the emp. how big is he?


Thanks. He is around 4inches now. :wink:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

still a teenager :wink:


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

BRANT13 said:


> still a teenager :wink:


Yap. I do hope he would reach his max size of 9 inches!


----------



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

hey nice looking tank and fish...How long have they been together?? and is their any aggression problems...I have a 180gal all male peacock and hap tank...All the fish are around 3-4inches so they still need to grow more, just removed my dragon blood he would go after all my other peacocks removed him and now they are all coloring up nicely...


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

I don't think your "mara rocks" is pure my friend, do you have any more pictures of him. I could be wrong but more pictures would help . Your others seem very nice though!


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Mpimbwefronts2SS said:


> hey nice looking tank and fish...How long have they been together?? and is their any aggression problems...I have a 180gal all male peacock and hap tank...All the fish are around 3-4inches so they still need to grow more, just removed my dragon blood he would go after all my other peacocks removed him and now they are all coloring up nicely...


Thanks. They are buddies for almost 6 months now. Before, my maulana, anagenys, and christyi are in the same tank, but they've been bad boys so I need to separate them. There was even an instance when I saw my 5 incher christyi swallowing my 2.5 incher baenschi head first and tails out of its mouth, good thing he spit out the poor little guy and luckily it survived. How many inhabitants does your 180g have?


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

malawi_luver said:


> I don't think your "mara rocks" is pure my friend, do you have any more pictures of him. I could be wrong but more pictures would help . Your others seem very nice though!


Actually, there are two of them. I bought them at 2.5 in before in my lfs with the name maylandi sulfurhead. From that very moment, I'm sure that it isn't a maylandi as I also have 2 maylandi, the true one. So, I have browsed the net and found out that mine looks similar with that of Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks).

Here are pics of my 2 Maylandi.

Aulonocara Maylandi 1









Aulonocara Maylandi 2


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

I wasn't talking about the Aulonocara I was talking about your protomelas spilontous. Do you have more pics of him?

Nice fish otherwise


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

@ malawi_luver - Sure no problem I'll post more pics of the Proto soon. :wink:


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

My other haps..

Exochochromis Anagenys


















My malawi hawk..
Aristochromis Christyi


----------



## garett1020 (Apr 8, 2009)

how old are the aristochromis christi? they look sweet. i have 3 in my hap/peacock tank about 4 inches. 
not colored up yet :x


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Some updates..


----------

